# Anglo-saxon runes/numerals?



## TheokinsJ (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been doing some research on the Norse/Anglo-saxon runic alphabet, and I've found it a really good base for creating my own language. However I've been searching everywhere to see if there is a norse numeral system, I know that there are norse words for numbers but are there any symbols for numbers? Anyone who knows anything could they please send me a link to a website or something?


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 13, 2013)

not sure if this is of use...
http://www.unicode.org/charts/PDF/U16A0.pdf
I did read somewhere - but I can't find where, that they used a basic substitution code letters for numbers [I remember that a runic "b" was 120].
there was also a Pentimal system that was used for runic calendars but not so far back...


----------



## Shockley (Mar 16, 2013)

More often than not, the whole number was spelled out. Sometimes, if it was clear what the referenced number was, they would just use the first letter of the word representing the number.


----------

